# trim or walls first?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:whistling2:

Thought I would possibly stoke some fire under ya's.. :whistling2:

You paint trim or walls first when doing both? Wise needs to feel the wrath of a REAL thread :jester:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

trim first!!!!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Ceiling

trim

Walls

get payed


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I can see it, and have done it both ways. Depending on scope of work, it may make sense to do the trim after.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

one brush in each hand, blind fold around my eyes, AC/DC and Quiet Riot blasting on the radio, and I just feel the force and do both at once. 

'cause I am a painting super hero


----------



## vandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends

1 Day Job: Walls first.
Multiple Day Job: Trim first (waaaaay faster!)


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

nEighter said:


> I can see it, and have done it both ways. Depending on scope of work, it may make sense to do the trim after.


 
On exteriors: 

Clean/powerwash

Soffit/facia

spray liquid mask on windows

spray trim

tape trim

Tape soffit

Spray house

done


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL DaArch I missed ya buddy. Haven't been on much since you came back. So how do I address you? Sir? Mr. painting super hero???


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

jw.. that liquid mask.. I have never used it.. how good is it, and does it mess up the painting process any? Seems like it would hurt the coating it directly touches..


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

nEighter said:


> jw.. that liquid mask.. I have never used it.. how good is it, and does it mess up the painting process any? Seems like it would hurt the coating it directly touches..


 
It's all good.It's actually a primer to the wood frames and won't stick to glass.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh boy another entry level painting question. 

Ceiling 
Trim Walls
Base on the way out


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Oh boy another entry level painting question.
> 
> Ceiling
> Trim Walls
> Base on the way out


 
I paint base with the trim.Mask it when dried, then touch-up if necessary on way out.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Walls then trim. Any other way would be uncivilized.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Walls then trim. Any other way would be uncivilized.


You must be one of those unorthodox masking tape guys.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ no that is what behr recommends :whistling2:


:jester:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Oh boy another entry level painting question.
> 
> Ceiling
> Trim Walls
> Base on the way out


What a nooby hack he is :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> What a hack he is :whistling2:


He is a moderator else where. :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Oh boy another entry level painting question.
> 
> Ceiling
> Trim Walls
> Base on the way out


didn't see you slip past my radar  Any new pumps?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be back. I have to get on this math. 45min before I leave and I am at problem #1  errr...........


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> You must be one of those unorthodox masking tape guys.


Tape is expensive and is like an addictive drug. Once you start using it, you start relying on and needing it. No tape for me unless it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> He is a moderator else where. :whistling2:


Is he?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hate when I run out of 2". Makes me have to put a bunch of pieces together.. I learned that from JohnPaint :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Is he?


I take it you didn't receive your payoff of freshly caught frozen fish and chips. They are in the mail. Damn UPS!!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Hate when I run out of 2". Makes me have to put a bunch of pieces together.. I learned that from JohnPaint :thumbup: :laughing:


I hate when I run out if newspaper dropclothes.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Just use papertowels  is this your first rodeo?! :laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I really have to go. Later guys and gals. Will come back after class.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> I hate when I run out if newspaper dropclothes.


I remember watching some apartment painters using a bunch of cardboard as dropsheets.They'd do a wall then pick up the cardboard pieces for the next wall.:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Is he?


Last I knew, of course we all know I know very little. 


Lambrecht said:


> I hate when I run out if newspaper dropclothes.


Me too, when that happens I just use the customers area rugs and drapes if there is nothing else available. 


nEighter said:


> didn't see you slip past my radar  Any new pumps?


Nope still just running the same old pumps.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Just use papertowels  is this your first rodeo?! :laughing:


Dang...that is pure genius. Think of the time I will save not getting distracted by the articles on the newspaper. Oh yeah... Staying on topic.
Roll out paper towels 
Wall 
Trim
Staying green- roll paper towels up for next job


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> I remember watching some *apartment painters using a bunch of cardboard as dropsheets*.They'd do a wall then pick up the cardboard pieces for the next wall.:thumbup:


I did the same thing painting apartments! Then I graduated and used NOTHING.. they were apartments..


----------



## MattRoefer (Nov 24, 2009)

Head, shoulders, knees and toes...

Ceilings, Trim, and walls...(then accent walls)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nEighter said:


> LOL DaArch I missed ya buddy. Haven't been on much since you came back. So how do I address you? Sir? Mr. painting super hero???



On a job with other trades, I answer to; "Where's that phucking paperhanger?"

Why should it be different here ?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing: nope it shouldn't be..





now get to work!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> You must be one of those unorthodox masking tape guys.





nEighter said:


> /\ no that is what behr recommends :whistling2:
> :jester:





mistcoat said:


> What a nooby hack he is :whistling2:



I am THE taping guru. If you really want to see a brilliant job enter my world:yes: I am not afraid of you haters, then again, I dont use blue tape either. And I never have bleed thru or pull up paint with my tape. Come on all you tape haters..... BRING IT ON!!!!!


(Just trying to increase your post count nEighter)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> I am THE taping guru. If you really want to see a brilliant job enter my world:yes: I am not afraid of you haters, then again, I dont use blue tape either. And I never have bleed thru or pull up paint with my tape. Come on all you tape haters..... BRING IT ON!!!!!
> 
> 
> (Just trying to increase your post count nEighter)


I think you may have some competition with Rob! Sometimes when I see the bills for tape, I want to scream, then when I see the finished product and timecards, I relax!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

RCP said:


> I think you may have some competition with Rob! Sometimes when I see the bills for tape, I want to scream, then when I see the finished product and timecards, I relax!:thumbsup:



Tape is not at all a bad thing. Anyone that does production spraying knows this. Its the tinkerers and the old school rollers that have a problem with it :jester: 

I think I may shoot a video of taping a room and rolling it out and see if I can get anyone to beat the time with just free cutting and rolling. I did 3 10' ceiling bedrooms and a master bath in 3.5 hours (two coats) from start to finish with me and a helper yesterday. And it is super clean. 5.5 gallons used, you can figure out sq. ftge from there...) 


Its all a matter of prep....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Ceiling
> 
> trim
> 
> ...


 Ditto


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

> just use the customers area rugs


Bottom side up, I hope!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Bottom side up, I hope!


Of course bottom side up, what do you take me for? :jester:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I take it you didn't receive your payoff of freshly caught frozen fish and chips. They are in the mail. Damn UPS!!


Turned up today n8 :thumbsup:
Nicely wrapped in newspaper too. Finished off with 3M 14 day tape :thumbup:
Nom! Nom! Nom!


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Walls then trim. Any other way would be uncivilized.


Yep. We never use tape unless absolute neccesary. Tape is for painters that come to work with the shakes.
Tip. Drink a couple tall glasses of water before going to bed. Helps the hangover shakes.


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

nEighter said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Thought I would possibly stoke some fire under ya's.. :whistling2:
> 
> You paint trim or walls first when doing both? Wise needs to feel the wrath of a REAL thread :jester:


We paint all trim but the base first. Base is painted last . However we do apply the first finish coat to the walls before the trim is hung. Works well for us !:yes:


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

There is no question that it is easier to cut walls into trim than trim into walls. Trim first.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I spend like 110 per roll of 20-20 so I would not say it will break the bank. I use maybe two rolls of blue tape a month. The only reason to use blue tape is if you are taping over fresh paint anyway.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

nEighter said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Thought I would possibly stoke some fire under ya's.. :whistling2:
> 
> You paint trim or walls first when doing both? Wise needs to feel the wrath of a REAL thread :jester:


The difference is wise doesn't make up 50% of the posts in his thread:whistling2:


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I originally cut-in walls to doors and ceilings and then cut the base last, but saw a guy tape off trim after painting first. If you cut-in by hand and do two coats, you are cutting-in twice, right? I do that on repaints sometimes.

If I can spray and back-roll, I prefer to tape off trim so I can do two coats and not worry about so much hand brush work.

I use lots of blue tape. I am open to suggestions, though.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I always paint the BB's then tape them....Just use the same colour trim paint to seal the tape (to prevent tape bleed) and you'll come out with a perfect cut line.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> I always paint the BB's then tape them....Just use the same colour trim paint to seal the tape (to prevent tape bleed) and you'll come out with a perfect cut line.


Just making sure I got this right, after you tape the painted BB, you then paint the edge of the tape with your tim paint, let dry and start painting walls?

Thanks,

I'm always looking for a faster solution.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Just making sure I got this right, after you tape the painted BB, you then paint the edge of the tape with your tim paint, let dry and start painting walls?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I'm always looking for a faster solution.


Yeah it takes only a few minutes to seal the tape...Tape BB's one room at a time and take the tape off immediately after the walls are painted.Absolutely perfect lines! I use the cheap 3M 2020 tape. (1 1/2 ")

By the time I'm finished cutting in the room,it's dry and I then lay a line of the wall paint on the BB tape.Then I roll.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Ceiling
> 
> trim
> 
> ...



Great answer ! :thumbup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

great thread, ive often wondered in what order i should pant stuff.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Depends on the Carpenters. Residential, Trim then Walls. Commercial, Walls then 
Trim. Seems like on commercial jobs GC's 
contract a Skeleton Crew of finish carpenters and it just ain't ready.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

robladd said:


> Depends on the Carpenters. Residential, Trim then Walls. Commercial, Walls then
> Trim. Seems like on commercial jobs GC's
> contract a Skeleton Crew of finish carpenters and it just ain't ready.


Yeah I hate that crap. That's one reason why I got out of commercial work. GC's always asking when I'm gonna start rolling walls. My answer was always after you hang the trim so I can paint that first. Or maybe I was asked to leave. :whistling2:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I always do ceilings than trim and than walls. I just hate when darker wall paints splatter on to the baseboard. Than I have to lay a coat on the very top top of the BB to touch up or wipe with a wet rag as I go. Pita. It's hard to see small specs unless they are dark colors. I never thought of using tape that way being an exstra step an all.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Interior: 

Ceilings
Trim,
Walls. 


Exterior: 

Spray siding then brush trim.

This saves a lot of masking and it's quicker to do most of the time.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

-ceilings

-frames

-walls

-doors/windows

-walls again

-baseboard


----------



## Quality (Nov 20, 2009)

*caulking*



Ole34 said:


> -ceilings
> 
> -frames
> 
> ...


to those of you not doing ceiling,trim,walls what about caulking the trim to the walls, wouldnt that mess things up.

I have a job coming up (walls painted by gc, were painting all trim,doors,base,wainscoting.) I need to caulk trim to wall so I will have to go over wall with color at some point or another. I'm thinking spray trim with shield, then tape trim and fog the wall next to tape line to straiten it out. I dont want to get to carried away with brushing on the wall cause paint job is not very good and my brush lines would show. And also dont want to repaint walls.

Suggestions?


----------



## crazywasp (Dec 22, 2010)

Make sure GC glues wainscot too, otherwise it will garauntee seperation n shadowing. The MF will always blame you the painter.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

We do mostly res re-paint work and are still using oil enamel, so trim last.

Trim first = down-time waiting for it to dry before we can cut walls into it.

Trim last = we're enjoying a cold one (off the job site and off the clock, of course) while the trim drys. 

OT: We've tried some of the new waterborne alkyds and have mixed feelings on them. Dang, now I go need to find the thread on *that* topic. Maybe tomorrow. Need sleep now.


----------

